
Platform and tools best for a social networking website - sinapurapu
Which is the best platform and tools to create a social networking website
======
tpiha
I'm not sure saying "social networking website" is enough. It's a very, very
wide term.

I've tried mentioning a few tools, but there's really no point until you
define what exactly your needs are and on what level. Would you like to build
it from the scratch, install something that's Open Source or maybe use some
SaaS that offers features that you need? What do you need it for, you want to
start a new project or organize something within your team?

You really need to be more specific if you want some serious answers.

~~~
sinapurapu
Thanks. We are currently looking at building it from scratch to create a
platform for people to connect with each other.so it would be typically
creating users, pulling their reference data from other sites like
facebook,creating profiles etc.

------
sinapurapu
Also, I have read about free open source social networking engines like
"Elgg", "Community Engine", how well do these work? Has anyone from this
community built anything on these? Are these feasible to scale?

